# How do I form relationships with people



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 7, 2021)

I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## IWantToMax (Sep 8, 2021)

This si brutal no cap


----------



## Cigarette (Sep 8, 2021)

people wont call you after they meet you unless youre good looking


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 8, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


I have the same problem bro. I can talk to people at school but going from that to actually doing something outside of school is impossible for me.


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 8, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> I have the same problem bro. I can talk to people at school but going from that to actually doing something outside of school is impossible for me.


Yeah I really don't know what to do. Why does everyone else get to do normal things but not me


----------



## Constantin Denis (Sep 8, 2021)

Try being the one that starts conversation. Ask people about going out. I did this with my crush about 5 years ago. Asked her out and we're still friends to this day(brutal I know) She rejected me 3 years ago btw. Good thing is I have someone to go out with at least. She asks me from time to time


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 8, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> Try being the one that starts conversation.


how do you do this with strangers


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 8, 2021)

They are probably as high inhib as you are. Either you start inviting people, or u attach to a more low inhib group


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 8, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend.


Its in your head bro, *somebody has to make the first move. *Remember that your friends will occasionally invite you out, this means they probably like you. They could be thinking the exact same thing as you.

If somebody says yes to spending time with you, and you have fun together they are probably just high inhib if they don't ask you to go out.


----------



## Constantin Denis (Sep 8, 2021)

wagmi said:


> how do you do this with strangers


well we were basically strangers besides being in the same class in school. We didn't talk much at all, so I guess it's no different from a stranger.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 8, 2021)

happens naturally when you have actual common interests with someone imo. just because you're friendly with someone, doesn't really mean they'll want to do shit with you. I find that whenever something feels forced, it usually doesn't work and comes across ass odd from a social standpoint.

imo you have to make someone who already has some sort of group want to do shit with you. and that's a matter of looks + not coming across too autistic/odd + common interests with them.

straight up asking someone out that you're kinda friendly with will always come across as odd as fuck. especially as a guy. but that's the usual advice that people get.

you have to sort yourself out first, find people that you have common ground with and things will just happen naturally. that's how it goes when you're a kid and anything else is autism.


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 8, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> well we were basically strangers besides being in the same class in school. We didn't talk much at all, so I guess it's no different from a stranger.


how did you do it? like what did you say


----------



## Constantin Denis (Sep 9, 2021)

wagmi said:


> how did you do it? like what did you say


"hi wanna go out for some drinks ?" *alchool drinks*


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## sorrowfulsad (Sep 10, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


you dont if you haven't already


----------



## micropenis29 (Sep 12, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> people wont call you after they meet you unless youre good looking



lol



ifyouwannabemylover said:


> happens naturally when you have actual common interests with someone imo. just because you're friendly with someone, doesn't really mean they'll want to do shit with you. I find that whenever something feels forced, it usually doesn't work and comes across ass odd from a social standpoint.
> 
> imo you have to make someone who already has some sort of group want to do shit with you. and that's a matter of looks + not coming across too autistic/odd + common interests with them.
> 
> ...



i agree



blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness



it's hard to know what specifically is wrong without seeing these interactions first hand

but something is definitely wrong

it's normal for people to invite you to stuff, assuming you're not NEETing

so people are either sensing that you're needy or non-NT (low status) or you're just very unattractive (low status) or all of the above


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 12, 2021)

micropenis29 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what js neeting


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Sep 12, 2021)

- get added to group chats
- have social media


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 12, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> - get added to group chats
> - have social media


Is me not having Instagram the big problem


----------



## JamesHowlett (Sep 12, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> people wont call you after they meet you unless youre good looking


Stfu and leave your basement


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 12, 2021)

B. This was my exact situation


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


You can try inviting them out. They could be thinking the same thing as you.


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 12, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> You can try inviting them out. They could be thinking the same thing as you.


Invite them where dog


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> Invite them where dog


Anywhere, just go to a pub or cafe or something. You could go on a walk. Maybe do a fun activity with them


----------



## one job away (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


You just have to care for them. That’s all. It’s hard to care for people you don’t really know tho.


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> Invite them where dog


It helps if you have your own place, or can offer them an experience that others can't, like in my country very few people have a house with a pool, if you have pool you can invite them to a pool party and they will come.
It's the same if you have a beach house, mountain cabin, yacht, etc...or you could just throw a regular party, as long as you offer free food, drinks and entertainment you will always have some people showing up.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me


i don't even reach this level


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 12, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> i don't even reach this level


If you are normal looking it's not hard to do. What's your psl/are you white?


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Sep 12, 2021)

same brother


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> If you are normal looking it's not hard to do. What's your psl/are you white?











What should I prioritize, mouth or eyes?


What should i prioritize? My mouth or my eyes? My jaw, in some pics, do not look that bad. But i have a biretrusion (yeah, confirmed by a dentist and a surgeon), and my teeth are hideous, and sometimes you can notice a short-face syndrome and it is like my jaw's too round, my lower lip...




looksmax.org


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 12, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> What should I prioritize, mouth or eyes?
> 
> 
> What should i prioritize? My mouth or my eyes? My jaw, in some pics, do not look that bad. But i have a biretrusion (yeah, confirmed by a dentist and a surgeon), and my teeth are hideous, and sometimes you can notice a short-face syndrome and it is like my jaw's too round, my lower lip...
> ...


You aren't really weird looking so you should be able to interact with people, just participate in activities, be jolly and not a edgy weirdo


----------



## TrestIsBest (Sep 12, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It helps if you have your own place, or can offer them an experience that others can't, like in my country very few people have a house with a pool, if you have pool you can invite them to a pool party and they will come.
> It's the same if you have a beach house, mountain cabin, yacht, etc...or you could just throw a regular party, as long as you offer free food, drinks and entertainment you will always have some people showing up.


Just have a yacht theory


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> You aren't really weird looking


never said i am


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 12, 2021)

Social Circle Game is simple:

Step 1 - Make some acquaintances by talking to people at school, at work, in group activities and so on.

Step 2 - Go out with as many of your acquaintances as possible (examples: coffee shop, events, outdoor activities, and so on)

Step 3 - Keep growing your social circles by meeting friends of friends and talking to new people like in step 1 and repeat the process.

Doing this can build very big social circles, and it will definitely improve your social skills by a lot and your self esteem, you will have less social anxiety, and you will have so many opportunities to meet women, especially if you go out with female acquaintances too.

To get laid from social circle game, you just need to increase your SMV by looksmaxxing (gymmaxxing, leanmaxxing, neckmaxxing, skinmaxxing and stylemaxxing mainly) and then you can do step 2 with many women, and if you have already gone out with lots of people and they know it, they will know that when you ask them out, it's not necessarily for a date so that they don't feel you expect to get laid afterwards. 

If they're attracted to you, they will make it known and then you can escalate and get laid, if they don't, then you have more female friends, which means more opportunities with women. So you win either way.

I am really good at making acquaintances but I only realized recently that to turn them into friends you have to do things with them, otherwise, they will never do it themselves because most people are too shy to try to make new friends, except for the few extroverts out there, which aren't very common in the places that I go, especially since my college subject is computer science so most of the other students are introverts who don't have many friends.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but *none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. *I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


That is because most people are too shy or too lazy to start anything, even with their own friends, so you have to be the one who makes things happen. If you figure out your acquaintance's main interests, you can then invite them to an event or activity that they would be interested in, and they'll have lots of fun with you and then, they will consider you a true friend and that is when they will start inviting you to big private events like house parties, and so on, where you will get opportunities to meet even more people.


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 12, 2021)

TrestIsBest said:


> Just have a yacht theory


Yes, or you could have a submarine, private jet, private island, private amusement park, vintage car collection,etc. - something that makes you stand out from the crowd, so you can tell people stuff like: "Hey guys! Let's go this weekend and scuba dive in the Carribean from my submarine!" or "Let's fly to Egypt and race camels between the pyramids!"...


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 12, 2021)

IWantToMax said:


> This si brutal no cap


Translation: this yes brutal no cap


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 12, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I don't have social anxiety or inhibition, just I make acquaintances with everyone and they seem to like me (or at least pretend they do) but none or very few would ever invite me anywhere or call me a friend. I have made no deep connections with anyone in my life and I believe this is the root of my unhappiness


I'm in the same boat tbh so maybe it's the blind leading the blind here but where do you typically meet people? Are you a student at school? I'm in my final year of high school and it appears everyone already made their friend groups so it's very hard to integrate with others. Typically the best place to make friends is when everyone is still meeting each other, it may be harder as cliques start to form

I try to hang out with some other people i find interesting but they typically don't get the hint so it's pretty much over in that regard


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nigga just talk everyday and build rapport


----------

